# Working visa process after labour approval



## baroque87

Dear friends,

I received labour approval 10 days ago and I am still waiting for visa issuance. I checked many posts on the forum. However, I couldn't find any thread for an answer.

How many days does it take generally to get the visa after labour approval? 

I also read some stories for visa rejection. In which step does people get rejection?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chichichi

baroque87 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received labour approval 10 days ago and I am still waiting for visa issuance. I checked many posts on the forum. However, I couldn't find any thread for an answer.
> 
> How many days does it take generally to get the visa after labour approval?
> 
> I also read some stories for visa rejection. In which step does people get rejection?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Which emirate is it? Dubai, Sharjah?


----------



## Chichichi

Which emirate is it? Dubai, Sharjah?


----------



## baroque87

It is Dubai. I forgot to mention 

Thanks a lot



Chichichi said:


> Which emirate is it? Dubai, Sharjah?


----------



## Racing_Goats

Normally once the labour approval is received the company submits the application for entry permit/change of status, you may or may not have to exit uae to get your entry permit stamped: once you return the stamped entry permit to the company along with Emirates ID application and medical fitness result they can apply for your visa to be stamped.

Time required depends on how quickly each step is completed, plus 2-5 working days each time anything is submitted to DNRD or freezone authority (eg. To issue entry permit, to stamp visa, etc).

Your labour card may come sooner or later than visa depending on processing time at MOL or your FZA - you would need to sign or fingerprint the labour approval letter and company then returns that to get the labour permit issued.


----------



## baroque87

Dear Racing_Goats,

I appreciare your detailed and explanatory post.

It will be entry permit, since I am still in Istanbul now waiting for my entry visa.

It has been 5 working days I still haven't received my entry visa which makes me a little bit nervous 

Hope I can get it soon. By the way, could you just clarify If I already passed background check to come this step or not? 

Thanks a lot







Racing_Goats said:


> Normally once the labour approval is received the company submits the application for entry permit/change of status, you may or may not have to exit uae to get your entry permit stamped: once you return the stamped entry permit to the company along with Emirates ID application and medical fitness result they can apply for your visa to be stamped.
> 
> Time required depends on how quickly each step is completed, plus 2-5 working days each time anything is submitted to DNRD or freezone authority (eg. To issue entry permit, to stamp visa, etc).
> 
> Your labour card may come sooner or later than visa depending on processing time at MOL or your FZA - you would need to sign or fingerprint the labour approval letter and company then returns that to get the labour permit issued.


----------



## Racing_Goats

baroque87 said:


> Dear Racing_Goats,
> 
> I appreciare your detailed and explanatory post.
> 
> It will be entry permit, since I am still in Istanbul now waiting for my entry visa.
> 
> It has been 5 working days I still haven't received my entry visa which makes me a little bit nervous
> 
> Hope I can get it soon. By the way, could you just clarify If I already passed background check to come this step or not?
> 
> Thanks a lot


I'm not sure of the details of you company or role so can't be sure about security but I think this is often done before labour approval is issued - for the entry permit it can take a bit of time depending on how busy the processing department is, how quickly your company submits the next application, whether they have all required documents, your nationality, etc etc.

I wouldn't be too worried after just 5 working days, follow up if you've not heard in a week or so.


----------



## Chichichi

How is it? Did you get a visa? As far as I know in Dubai usually it is quicker than other emirates.


----------



## aa_alan111

Hi baroque87,

I am in a similar situation. I was informed 7 days ago that Ministry of Labour has approved the work permit, but still waiting for visa to be issued. 

Did you get your visa? how long did it take? 
Are their any chances of visa delays or rejections after the Ministry of labour has approved the visa?

Appreciate all your help.


----------



## naved

Dear All,

I am in situation, my Dubai company received the labor approval last week, they applied for entry permit, got refused and they blacklisted my profile. PRO is going to re apply again.

I don't understand the reason why they blacklist my profile, I submitted visa cancellation and all relevant documents. 

Does any one face this issue? please advise.

Thanks


----------



## ali001

hi, my employer get my labor approval in 2 days and I have the proof of it also, but today after 30 days still visa not issued. Last week I received msg from employer that as per immigration am still in dubai so send me your last visit visa and exit stamp. I have sent but again till date no info of visa
Now as per employer they got some visa submission key and in a day or 2 they will get the visa. Its for Duabi. can any one explain what actually is this ? ITS DUBAI VISA


----------

